# What is this one?



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Circular structure spotted slowly crawling across Pacific Ocean floor | Science | News | Express.co.uk

a. Atlantis on the move?

b. Chicom invasion sub?

c. Aliens?

d. Brown recluse?

e. Your thoughts__________________


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Speaking from experience as sort of an unknown mystery myself I have to say it's probably just a big clam. Nothing to see here. Those are definitely NOT aliens because aliens do not exist just like Squatches.

Seriously though, whatever it is I'm wondering what it is traveling on. It looks like a runway or road of some kind. It's awfully straight whatever it is. I didn't think nature made anything perfectly straight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like an area where cable or pipe may have been laid. Maybe some remote monitoring device.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Godzilla like creature from nuclear accident at Fukushima Daiichi.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Nothing to see here! Move along! move along.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Particle accelerator!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Rock Lobster. Problem solved. Close the thread.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Squatch is correct, nothing in a straight line in nature. A trench that wide? I don't think so. Also what Has been stated, we know more about space than our own oceans.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Mexican drug cartel newest smuggling vessel.

SHTF hide out for the government.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh come on, it obvious what that is, its a giant ball of Magnetite, being moved across the floor of the ocean by the changing magnetic fields of our Magnetosphere, due to the molten core of the earth always changing.

Or it could be the inner earth people playing a large scale etch-a-sketch game...

*Rancher *


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Two and a half miles wide? Must be one of moochell's ass cheeks looking for the other.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A pal just sent me a cool movie about how the Nazis have a secret military base in 
Anartica where they build flying saucers. I bet these strange things might be connected. 
Nazi Arctic Base is discovered? | Strange Unexplained Mysteries


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Two and a half miles wide? Must be one of moochell's ass cheeks looking for the other.


Lmao!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Capt. Nemo lives!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a dutch oven.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm guessing it's similar to the rocks that seem to move on their own across the Salt Flats, leaving similar trails.
The high winds in that area have smoothed the rocks, and pushed them along.
The strong sea currents are likely doing the same here to a huge boulder.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have any idea what it would be, but I do know we are always quick to dismiss or destroy what we don't understand, I'm surprised the government hasn't blown it up...


----------

